# Upgrade to Select with Seat covers?



## BKK_SFO_Driver (Dec 27, 2016)

Quick question, if I get leather seat covers for my vehicle will that be enough to qualify it for Select? Currently have a 2014 Altima with standard upholstery. Greenlight hub told me all I need is the leather seats to qualify.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Worked for me. I got a set from clazzio. Cost a few hundred $. Uber actually approved it back in the days they visually inspected select cars on rollout in my city. I haven't had any complaints about it. Then again, not too many select pings either. I wouldn't recommend the perforated ones though - not good for cleanup.


----------



## SobrbNWI (Sep 27, 2016)

Look on craigslist for Altima leather seats. Thats whit I did for my Maxima (not for select) was $250.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

grams777 said:


> Worked for me. I got a set from clazzio. Cost a few hundred $. Uber actually approved it back in the days they visually inspected select cars on rollout in my city. I haven't had any complaints about it. Then again, not too many select pings either. I wouldn't recommend the perforated ones though - not good for cleanup.


What kind of car?
As for OP, I would ask support what qualifies a car to be select.


----------



## pushmyredbutton (Jan 9, 2016)

BKK_SFO_Driver said:


> Quick question, if I get leather seat covers for my vehicle will that be enough to qualify it for Select? Currently have a 2014 Altima with standard upholstery. Greenlight hub told me all I need is the leather seats to qualify.


If you're in San Francisco, there is absolutely no way an Altima will qualify for Select.
Other cities have more relaxed rules, though.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a Honda Clarity. Leather everything, wood grain and suede dash. Fubar won't even talk to me. Just about 60% of my pax comment on what a nice car it is. Easily nicer than a cadi CTS or ACURA MDX (I have owned both)


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BSki said:


> I have a Honda Clarity. Leather everything, wood grain and suede dash. Fubar won't even talk to me. Just about 60% of my pax comment on what a nice car it is. Easily nicer than a cadi CTS or ACURA MDX (I have owned both)


people get more hung up on the brand than the what the individual vehicle offers in terms of comfort and convenience.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Have a 2016 Impala LTZ with leather everything, doesn't qualify. Just as nice as the Kia K900 or Buick Regal which does.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BSki said:


> I have a Honda Clarity. Leather everything, wood grain and suede dash. Fubar won't even talk to me. Just about 60% of my pax comment on what a nice car it is. Easily nicer than a cadi CTS or ACURA MDX (I have owned both)


Never heard of the Clarity but looks like a Civic or Accord. Some cities dont care, but its far more than just how nice it looks. Its how they sell Select in your market.

In atlanta it was luxury brands. Honda will never be considered a luxury brand, no matter how nice the leather trim looks.

Some markets it just needs to be a new car with leather.

Southern california probably leans more towards luxury branding versus just nice. Any new car with top trim will look nice. Doesnt mean people would or should pay more for those rides.


----------



## dingo danny (Apr 19, 2017)

It varies from market to market as to what qualifies. Looking on the uber vehicle requirements list a few weeks ago I believe I saw in Cleveland the seats can be cloth 2010 or newer but in LA the seats must be leather or vinyl but 2009 or newer.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

BKK_SFO_Driver said:


> Quick question, if I get leather seat covers for my vehicle will that be enough to qualify it for Select? Currently have a 2014 Altima with standard upholstery. Greenlight hub told me all I need is the leather seats to qualify.


Instead of buying leather seat covers, consider looking at an auto salvage yard for a wrecked Altima with leather seats and swap the seats out.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BKK_SFO_Driver said:


> Quick question, if I get leather seat covers for my vehicle will that be enough to qualify it for Select? Currently have a 2014 Altima with standard upholstery. Greenlight hub told me all I need is the leather seats to qualify.


However....they LIED to you


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

that year/model car has airbags built into the seat = bad news to remove seats if you value airbags as a safety feature.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Robertk said:


> that year/model car has airbags built into the seat = bad news to remove seats if you value airbags as a safety feature.


We don't, though....airbags cause more injuries than they prevent.

Regardless of what they say, airbags are for UNBUCKLED occupants


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Adieu said:


> We don't, though....airbags cause more injuries than they prevent.
> 
> Regardless of what they say, airbags are for UNBUCKLED occupants


well that aint true DAMHIK


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Robertk said:


> that year/model car has airbags built into the seat = bad news to remove seats if you value airbags as a safety feature.


Why?

Disconnect the battery, undo the wiring harness, and remove the seats.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Why?
> 
> Disconnect the battery, undo the wiring harness, and remove the seats.


removal isn't the problem, finding replacement seats with the airbag intact is the problem.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=95604121


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Robertk said:


> removal isn't the problem, finding replacement seats with the airbag intact is the problem.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=95604121


True, it may take a little searching, but that's what LKQ is for.

Thinking about it more, the only major problem I can think of is if the original seats aren't electrically adjustable - the wiring harness to operate the seat motors won't be there, and it's more of a PITA to try to retrofit it than its worth.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> We don't, though....airbags cause more injuries than they prevent.
> 
> Regardless of what they say, airbags are for UNBUCKLED occupants


They could if you are buckled but it depends your body size and position inside the car


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

If you get black leather you quaify for UberBlack and Lux


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

uberchimp said:


> If you get black leather you quaify for UberBlack and Lux


No


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

uberchimp said:


> If you get black leather you quaify for UberBlack and Lux





UberDezNutz said:


> No


Lol UberBlack in an altima.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> No


if you put on a batman mask along with black leather, you can do BlackVip


----------

